# Shows in America



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

What is the difference in the show system over there as compared to Australia. Here you can show a baby from 3 months up and when it gets to six months they can start obtaining points for the Title. you have to do 17 shows and win 17 challenges or group specials or to get points. Just curious as to what the differences are.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

In the U.S. a pup has to be 6 months old to qualify for points.
Points needed are a total of 15 with at least two majors (of 3 or more points
in each major) under 2 different judges included in the 15 points.
There are sanctioned fun matches but no points are given. At those often
you can show a pup at 3 months if you wish. They're for fun and practice.


----------

